# Any comps for christmas?



## Little charmer (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey all, any good comps for Christmas going on? x :no1::whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

WE will have our POTM running as normal with some great prizes to be had


----------



## Little charmer (Oct 12, 2014)

TEENY said:


> WE will have our POTM running as normal with some great prizes to be had


Oo brill, as a newbie to the forum how do I enter? x


----------

